# How Much Do I Tip?



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Serious question.

Taking my son to an event tomorrow. I paid $25 for a valet parking ticket so that I don't have to push his frigging wheelchair 3 blocks to the auditorium. 

How much do I tip the valet dudes? If they help unload the 56 lb. wheelchair I'd empty my wallet but bar that what is a standard tip?

I tip $5 minimum for an U/L ride.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

$5 is probably reasonable. 

A $25 expense, $5 is 20%.

Chances are the valets are min wage and get none of the $25, living completely off tips. $5 at beginning and $5 at pickup would be nice.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Mista T said:


> $5 is probably reasonable.
> 
> A $25 expense, $5 is 20%.
> 
> Chances are the valets are min wage and get none of the $25, living completely off tips. $5 at beginning and $5 at pickup would be nice.


Instead of $5 at beginning and $5 at pickup, why not just give $11 at the end?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I thought the tip was included

On a serious note and if you can swing it, if they help on arrival tip well, you'll be remembered and they will help load when you leave. If not a few buck to a 5


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys.

I tipped $5 and $5. They were young, maybe 20, except for the old dude whom was probably 25. 

It was funny though, they didn't offer help until after I tipped, both times, so I didn't give extra, apparently $5 was the magic number. 

On a side note, I don't ever expect people to help. I think twice in 17 years someone's actually offered. I just wanted to do right if they did.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hope your boy had a good time


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

A most excellent adventure was had by the boy and the husband agreed it was worth every penny we spent to make it happen. 

I just gotta drive more to make it back up.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I would take $5 and give you a free kiss.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Id say that was perfect. I always tip valet $2... $3 if they help me with anything. So $5 would be my next step to help with something like that. I also tip both on arrival and departure...on arrival so that they'll remember me come departure to bring my car around sooner rather than later, then again on departure for doing so.


----------



## Alma Meson (Nov 24, 2017)

that's totally depends on you how much you want to give them.


----------

